# Closed End M3



## LanceD (Jan 24, 2008)

With some of the M3 Metal blanks being shown lately I thought I'd try a closed end version as I haven't seen one done yet. This one is the black and gold version on a Black Ti Baron fountain pen kit. I bought several of the black and gold and have some of the damascus blanks on the way but I'm still not quite sold on them 100% yet. Maybe after I do a few more they'll grow on me.

Thanks for taking the time to look and any comments are very much appreciated.


----------



## sah6139 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wish ya'll would quit showing the 
closed end stuff I don't want to 
buy the tools to do it yet
Nice pen by the way

steve


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow,I like that.Goes well with that kit.Good job.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice,Lance.I like the shape
you gave the closed end.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 24, 2008)

Get job on the pen------I keep watching for the mailman to bring my Black & Gold.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great pen! So why are you not sold on the yet, hard to work?


----------



## txbatons (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice! I like the shape and the blank. Great work.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 24, 2008)

You did a great job with that one.


----------



## LanceD (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mather323_
> 
> Great pen! So why are you not sold on the yet, hard to work?



No actually it's very easy to work with but the patterns and random swirling of colors aren't real vibrant, at least with the black and gold. I haven't tried the other patterns yet.


----------



## R2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice pen squire!![^] I'm very taken by the M3 blanks.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 25, 2008)

Beautiful pen, very nicely crafted.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 25, 2008)

That is one classy pen.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 25, 2008)

Excellent turning, very classy looking![]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Lance,

I was hoping some one would make one in a solid end, I am glad you did, I always enjoy seeing your work.

I like the pen, it's a classic shape, the material is still growing on me, not sure myself...I would love to see one in the Damascus Look....and by the way, your picture is the best one I have seen yet of this material.


----------



## LanceD (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> 
> Hi Lance,
> 
> ...




Hi Jim, I appreciate your and everyone else's comments. I wish I'd have set up my light tent and taken a better picture but I had just a little too much of a mess around me to take it out.

I received four more of the damascus blankd today and will order some of the polish that they recommend for a high gloss look. I used micro mesh and brasso then a couple of coats of CA which gave it a higher gloss than just polishing.


[/quote]


----------



## johncrane (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice Lance! also did you dry sand or wet sand and with the cost of these blanks l think l will be saving all the left over turnings. []


----------



## LanceD (Jan 25, 2008)

John, I dry sanded the blanks. I ordered the 5" blanks at the time and I had to use 2 blanks to make the closed end pen. Now they offer them in 6" sizes so one blank will make a complete closed end pen. I have enough from the second blank to be able to make a Sierra out of it though.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank god for the Sierra its a great pen in these situations


----------



## fernhills (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## simomatra (Jan 26, 2008)

Very Classy

I like this M3 bit as well [][][]

great shape on the pen


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 26, 2008)

> Hi Jim, I appreciate your and everyone else's comments. I wish I'd have set up my light tent and taken a better picture but I had just a little too much of a mess around me to take it out.
> 
> I received four more of the damascus blankd today and will order some of the polish that they recommend for a high gloss look. I used micro mesh and brasso then a couple of coats of CA which gave it a higher gloss than just polishing.



Thanks Lance,

I was wondering about the "look" of the finish and if indeed a top coat was needed.  Can you comment on the weight of this pen vs other CE Barons you have made in acrylic or wood please...Thanks again!
[/quote]


----------



## MHKogan (Jan 26, 2008)

Lance,
Wow, what a pen!

One thing that can cause the colors to be less vibrant is sanding down to 12,000 grit.  This creates such a smooth surface that there is not much light refraction on the metal surface.  Try sanding down to 800 grit then brighten with 0000 steel wool.  You mentioned that you ordered the Nuvite; that is going to give you the "POP" and the shine that you are looking for.  CA can also dull and darken the colors while at the same time adding shine.

I will post this M3 finishing information on the appropriate section of the forum so that others can take advantage of it as well.

Great work,
Mike


----------



## wjskip (Jan 26, 2008)

Outstanding!!!  I am sitting here looking at the blanks that I got in the mail today it's hard to believe they may look that good when turned.  Its hard to tell which is which without a good look.  Must be why the are labeled!


----------



## LanceD (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


Jim, unfortunately I don't have any other CE Barons to compare it to. I did weigh it and it weighed in at 42 grams capped and 22 grams uncapped. I weighed my Jr Statesman CE pen made with Pipemakers Lucite. It weighed in at 44 grams capped and 24 grams uncapped. The shape on the Jr Statesman is different than the Baron though. A little larger around and a quarter of an inch longer.

I know it would be heavier than an acrylic baron but I really like the heft and feel of it. When I get in the Nuvite polish I think I'll take it apart and refinish to compare the difference in glossiness.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 27, 2008)

Really nice looking pen.  I have been resisting buying any of these blanks, but after seeing your work, I feel myself starting to slip.


----------

